# Elephant Stew



## whittling chip (Oct 7, 2013)

My mother wrote a cooking book to hand down to all the kids and grand kids. I was looking for a recipe today when I found this:

*ELEPHANT STEW*

1 Elephant

Salt and Pepper to Taste

Brown Gravy

2 Rabbits

----------------

Cut the elephant into bite size pieces (this will take about four months). Cook over kerosene stove @ 525° until tender (about 5 months). Add salt and pepper and cover with brown gravy. This will serve 3,800 people. If more are expected, add two rabbits. Do this ONLY if necessary as most people do not like to find hare in their stew.

Bon appetite!

Whittling Chip


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 8, 2013)

:laugh1:


----------



## black (Oct 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *S2K9K*   [h3]edited post[/h3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's OK, edit my posts as you like


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice one!

@ Black...pork fat rules!  Add it for flavor!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------

